# My slow growing 6x2x2 tank*07/06/09 update*



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

My tank is slowly starting to fill in. All slow growing plants except the tenellus. Probably going to give it a rescape while I've got a week off uni. Thinking about getting more sand and creating a slope from the left to right, moving all the wood to the left and have it branching to the right. Will give it a go, if it looks pap then I'll create to slopes on either side and stick the wood back as is.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

louisvillain2.0 said:


> My tank is slowly starting to fill in. All slow growing plants except the tenellus. Probably going to give it a rescape while I've got a week off uni. Thinking about getting more sand and creating a slope from the left to right, moving all the wood to the left and have it branching to the right. Will give it a go, if it looks pap then I'll create to slopes on either side and stick the wood back as is.
> View attachment 180036


amazing tank! some brighter colored fish like neon tetras would really set it off just my opinion.
im sure a lot of work was put into this tank and it really shows








creepy avatar by the way


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

The great thing about slow growing plants is the lack of effort required. Most painful part was tying java ferns and moss to wood. Everything else got stuck around the base of the wood to bulk them up and left to do it's thing. I give the crypts root tabs every few months and dose with flourish when I remember to. I've got about 50 harlequins in there and 20 ruby tetras. I would get neons but I'd need at least 100 to have the desired effect. I'm keeping the amount of money spent on fish to a minimum in case I ever manage to find some P's to out in there.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

This is a very good looking tank IMO

Job well done! I really like the DW where it is, move it if you must, I like it right there..
Then again, I don't have to look at it every day either..

Great tank!

Disturbing avatar..


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Very nice tank sir, love it


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

bad ass for shizzle


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

I would leave that as a community tank for sure. Looks very nice man.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

very nice looking tank
i agree 100 neon tetra would be badass


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

So it continues...I stopped CO2 for a while and BBA went berko so have connected it back up. Am in the process of removing the broadleaf tennelus in the centre and replacing it with narrow leaf chain swords. I will leave some of the broadleaf along the back. Moss is ready for a trim as well.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

that has filled in nicely!


----------



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

awesome !! put a couple p's n there and itll be perfect


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

thedude8 said:


> awesome !! put a couple p's n there and itll be perfect


Wish I could.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

tanks looking good. nice and natural looking


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

Will be better once I sort the chain swords, at the moment the broadleaf variety looks like a big green block in the centre. Having it spread across the back and merging with a carpet of narrow leaf variety will tie all the plants nicely.


----------



## jman785 (May 8, 2005)

louisvillain2.0 said:


> awesome !! put a couple p's n there and itll be perfect


Wish I could.








[/quote]

Why can't you get some? Call Nate he has good specials at Massive Aggression.


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

I would except I'm on the other side of the world in a non-piranha friendly country. Am still trying though.


----------



## harsh69100 (Mar 2, 2008)

nice job on your tank. ilove it


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

yeah, needs a haircut. 
Filled in nice! I do like my slow growing tank full of crypts, but I'm feeling the need to get some different plants already... ugh.. what a hobby!

Nice tank sir


----------

